# Surabaya, Second Biggest City in Indonesia



## Arek_Ngalam (Jan 27, 2011)

Surabaya is a 2nd biggest city in Indonesia. This is a capital city of East Java Province


sbyctzn said:


>





ardindonesia said:


>





ardindonesia said:


> tambah lagi old building-nya...he..he...





pecinta_surabaya said:


>


----------



## Arek_Ngalam (Jan 27, 2011)

Other Pict


KangDjo said:


>





dimasputra said:


> *A.Yani pukul 18.30*





MinImaX said:


> Ayo dihitung jumlah penghuninya.
> 
> Grand Waterplace Residence, Waterplace Residence, and de Residence at satnight, April 2011
> 
> ...





dimasputra said:


> *1.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By dimasputra,sbyctzn, and OPTX


----------



## Arek_Ngalam (Jan 27, 2011)

Other
By sbyctzn


sbyctzn said:


>





OPTX said:


> By Chendra Cahyadi


----------



## VINz TM made in SBY (Sep 14, 2008)

Astonishing Surabaya .


----------



## Arek_Ngalam (Jan 27, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Arek_Ngalam (Jan 27, 2011)

Suramadu, connect Surabaya and Madura Island


archiholic said:


> taken from thomaspm.wordpress.com


----------



## ardindonesia (Jan 28, 2011)

*night in south surabya*

a. Tol Waru - Juanda









b. Bundaran Waru - City Of Tomorrow 









c. Pelangi park - Jalan A Yani









d. front of Surabaya Zoo








_photo by didik witono_


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Never heard this city, shame on me...


----------



## ardindonesia (Jan 28, 2011)

please look at Indonesia Skyscrapers Forum in souht east asia :cheers:


----------



## ardindonesia (Jan 28, 2011)

*nightshot again....*









By Ferry J. Alayn









M. Zulfiqar Rachim


----------



## Arek_Ngalam (Jan 27, 2011)

^^
Thanks for photo kay:


----------



## Arek_Ngalam (Jan 27, 2011)

Pict taken from Surabaya Toll Road


dimasputra said:


> *Crown Installment*
> *1.*
> 
> 
> ...


by dimasputra


----------



## Arek_Ngalam (Jan 27, 2011)

Tunjungan Plaza 


dimasputra said:


> *Tunjungan Plaza*


By dimasputra


----------



## sbyctzn (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow thanks all for you effort, ardi and arek ngalam.
Keep posting. We need your help to show up our city..


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm amazed with this city...big and has a lot of modernity......In some points it reminds me Brazil


----------



## Arek_Ngalam (Jan 27, 2011)

^^
Thanks for your apreciation
Gelora Bung Tomo (50.000)


sbyctzn said:


> Eksterior GBT sudah rampung, tinggal pasang label Gelora Bung Tomo.


Inside Stadium


sbyctzn said:


> Habis acara peresmian langsung ditreatment lapangannya.


By sbyctzn


sbyctzn said:


> Wow thanks all for you effort, ardi and arek ngalam.
> Keep posting. We need your help to show up our city..


Your Welcome, thanks for your photo kay:


----------



## Arek_Ngalam (Jan 27, 2011)

Trilium Apartement (u/c)


andrew anthony said:


> Update (belum ada perkembangan)


Grand City Mall Surabaya


sbyctzn said:


> ^^
> thanks buat infonya Van Koetai, nggak begitu kenal sama owner yang satu itu.
> Kayaknya mereka rada males buat expansi dan ngembangin usahanya.
> Btw, another nightshot penampakan gedung GCS mall and convex.
> ...


By sbyctzn and Andrew_anthony


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Beautiful and modern city.


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Very interesting city. I like those high-rises!


----------



## san3010 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## psth (Sep 28, 2010)

Surabaya is so big and modern like Jakarta


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

psth said:


> Surabaya is so big and modern like Jakarta


Yes, Surabaya is the second largest city after Jakarta. The economic development of the city of Surabaya is very rapid.


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Surabaya at Night..



NEW MEMBER SSC said:


> Surabaya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by *detta.priyandika*


detta.priyandika said:


> dari Panin Bank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from Surabaya


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

editing from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94876751&postcount=798



detta.priyandika said:


>





sbyctzn said:


>


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Great photos from Surabaya


Thanks


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by *dimasputra*


dimasputra said:


> *Balaikota Surabaya*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Picture by *andrew anthony*


andrew anthony said:


> *JW Marriot Hotel*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Taken from Trillium Apartment Surabaya



richgun17 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00000195087221.100000250473376&type=1&theater


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Surabaya at Night. With background Suramadu (Surabaya-Madura) Bridge*









editing from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95749909&postcount=815


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice, interesting photos from Surabaya...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

ananto hermawan said:


> Taken from Trillium Apartment Surabaya


^^
bagus sekali view dari sini :banana:
btw proyek yg kelihatan lagi tahap pembangunan itu proyek hotel aston tunjungan kan ??
wah klo udah jadi mantap nih view nya dari trilium ini :cheers:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Linguine said:


> nice, interesting photos from Surabaya...


Thanks *Linguine*




ray_sby said:


> ^^
> bagus sekali view dari sini :banana:
> btw proyek yg kelihatan lagi tahap pembangunan itu proyek hotel aston tunjungan kan ??
> wah klo udah jadi mantap nih view nya dari trilium ini :cheers:


Speak English please,


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Surabaya



OPTX said:


> just another day in surabaya by the_orange_girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by *ssphila*


ssphila said:


> A view from PGS




Picture by *dimasputra*


dimasputra said:


> CWS dkk.. hehe





Picture from* detta.priyandika*


detta.priyandika said:


> sama-sama, iya seru tuh  tapi nyeberangnya agak serem
> depan zebracross udah langsung taneman-taneman.
> __________________________________________________
> Tambahan dari *Suramadu*





detta.priyandika said:


> *Tugu Pahlawan* (Selamat Hari Sumpah Pemuda )
> 
> 
> 
> ...





detta.priyandika said:


> *Lindeteves Stokvis - Bank Mandiri*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by *sshpila*


ssphila said:


> Numpang ngepost foto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Picture by *richgun17*


richgun17 said:


> *IBIS Hotel - Basuki Rakmat Surabaya*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots, nice developments...:cheers2:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Skyline Surabaya. Taken from Suramadu Bridge


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice City


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Surabaya Central Bussiness District*



B738 said:


> *JL BASUKI RACHMAT, SURABAYA*
> Sejak dari tahun 1990an terkenal akan cbd-nya, area pertama di Surabaya yg dipenuhi oleh HR-HR. Sekarang menjadi lebih rapi, bersih, dan metropolis.


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

anyway Ciputra World Surabaya..



dimasputra said:


> *Ciputra World Surabaya - JUNI 2012*





B738 said:


>





B738 said:


> Anyway....


----------



## r e i z a (Aug 6, 2011)

Keep posting Ananto Hermawan, nice city


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful city!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

great city, nice photos thanks


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Surabaya building



dimasputra said:


>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*SURABAYA CENTRAL / CBD AREA CENTRAL SURABAYA*










picture from bro rivad


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

November 10th is the birthday of the city of Surabaya. Picture by *detta.priyandika*


detta.priyandika said:


> *PARADE HARI PAHLAWAN* _*"DOWNTOWN ARE FULL"*_





detta.priyandika said:


> *Menuju Balai Kota *


^^ Happy birthday to the city of heroes kay: kay:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Skyline Surabaya. NICE kay:


teddybear said:


> Foto2x Surabaya dari Rivadh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





detta.priyandika said:


> ^^ Esa Sampoerna terlihat seger mendung-mendung bgitu kay:
> 
> *Bukit Darmo Boulevard*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Ciputra World Surabaya again kay: kay:



dimasputra said:


> Mayjend Sungkono





gendusanfield said:


> 20-11-2012


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

nice photos for surabaya


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

surabaya dari intiland tower by awaloeddin devie, on Flickr



Saksi Sejarah | Temu Pusaka 2012 by D-A-D, on Flickr



malam surabaya by huda feld, on Flickr




*Majapahit Hotel*


2012-07-07-0795.jpg by prasetyo12p1, on Flickr


2012-07-07-0801_Q1.jpg by prasetyo12p1, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Old ambience of Surabaya*


DSC_2152 by yyz416, on Flickr


DSC_2328 by yyz416, on Flickr


DSC_2334 by yyz416, on Flickr





*Sura & Baya Icon*


soerabaya by huda feld, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice building in Surabaya*



B738 said:


>





andrew anthony said:


> *After Soft Opening 15-09-2011*





smg820 said:


> 8/10 keren... glassy :cheers:
> 
> nyumbang 1 foto





dimasputra said:


> menambahkan foto..





richgun17 said:


>


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Surabaya Green and Clean*


nidjiholic said:


> *25-11-12*
> 
> nampak dari jauh nambah 1 lantai lagi





*Its Building..*


Rivadh said:


> ^^ udah masuk level berapa ya ? :cheers:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Icon of Surabaya and building



teddybear said:


> Copas night Surabaya photo of Dimas and Detta:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice city


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> nice city


Thanks kay:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

is huge...



dimasputra said:


> taken yesterday..





dimasputra said:


> btw.. akun twitter @lenmarcmall sudah kembali aktif yah. yang nyejukin, ada tweet begini nih..
> *"done tenant gathering @LenmarcMall thanks to our wonderful tenants, we're coming to you with great things this Lebaran "
> *
> ga sabarrr~





richgun17 said:


>


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

is this in surabaya? 


richgun17 said:


>



Good Building


richgun17 said:


>





richgun17 said:


>


----------



## NEW MEMBER SSC (Aug 23, 2012)

deleted


----------



## NEW MEMBER SSC (Aug 23, 2012)

heritage buildings


> http://wisata.kompasiana.com/jalan-...terbaik-partisipasinya-se-asia-pasifik-bag-1/


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

2 building in Surabaya (Intiland Tower and BRI Bank)


dimasputra said:


> angle yang udah umum. awas bosan hehehe. :tongue2:



Surabaya is courdially city. Looks two foreign tourists walk in basuki rahmat street kay:


sbyctzn said:


>






richgun17 said:


>



Skyline of Surabaya


richgun17 said:


> View From pakuwon city


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Taman Surya



detta.priyandika said:


> Taman Surya
> 
> 
> 
> ...





City of Tommorow Surabaya


ananto hermawan said:


> City of Tommorow


----------



## inside_us (Aug 3, 2006)

amazing...


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

:applause: the city where the BONEK live.


----------



## Toto Boerham (Aug 24, 2009)

^^ hno: don't ever judge like this


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

stunning city


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Lenmarc Mall & Adhiwangsa*


richgun17 said:


>



*Water Place Residence*


richgun17 said:


>


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Picture from Magali. Nice Surabaya kay: kay:*


magali said:


>





magali said:


>





magali said:


>





magali said:


>





magali said:


>





magali said:


>





magali said:


>





magali said:


>





magali said:


>





magali said:


>





magali said:


>





magali said:


>





magali said:


>




*Picture from richgun17*


richgun17 said:


>


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Lenmarc & Adhiwangsa Apartment Surabaya*

_MG_3805 by bokeh12, on Flickr


IMG_7741 by jeremy!, on Flickr


IMG_5231 by my phography, on Flickr


IMG_4450 by my phography, on Flickr


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

#Just Surabaya by davefreddy









Skate, Surabaya and its sparkling by davefreddy


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful....


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

_*From Surabaya Thread*_



OPTX said:


> Balai Kota Surabaya by Mukrifah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Corner Surabaya City*


SEBELUM LANGIT SURABAYA GALAU by irawan yani putro, on Flickr


BALCONY by irawan yani putro, on Flickr


KAWASAN "JNG" SURABAYA by irawan yani putro, on Flickr


PAGI DI SURAMADU by irawan yani putro, on Flickr


SELAMAT HARI PAHLAWAN KE 66 by irawan yani putro, on Flickr


MATAHARIKU by irawan yani putro, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham (Aug 24, 2009)

Lovely Surabaya kay:


----------



## unforgotten (Sep 26, 2012)

Toto, when will you visit Surabaya man? aim your lens on my hometown! :banana:


----------



## unforgotten (Sep 26, 2012)

Western Surabaya


huahaha said:


>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*SURABAYA CENTRAL *
foto by : dettapriyandika​









*East Surabaya*
foto by dettapriyandika










*Surabaya Central *
foto by : abray








​


----------



## emyrr3096 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures. Surabaya is a really big citykay:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source:http://egarahmadan.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/surabaya-skyline-volii.html









Cloudy Christmas Day in Surabaya by marthagunawan, on flickr









Surabaya town Checking In at Meritus Surabaya Hotel by elvansurya, on flickr









_R000293FLK by Jacob Iskandar, on flickr









Sheraton Surabaya Hotel & Towers—Suramadu Bridge's view from the hotel by sheratonhotels, on flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Skyline Surabaya 2013


Skyline Surabaya by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Skyline Surabaya by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Skyline Surabaya 2013


Skyline Surabaya by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Skyline Surabaya by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Skyline Surabaya by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Skyline Surabaya by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Surabaya



dimasputra said:


> *Surabaya Pusat*
> 
> 
> *Surabaya Barat*


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

starry night by dewi tanjung, on flickr









VETERAN_Panorama_FLK by Jacop Iskandar, on flickr









02 by jun_tokumori, on flickr









Nationalism by rudi chandra, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chinatown:








Jembatan Merah

*old arab quarter (sunan ampel):*









DSC09191 by yuanbeloved, on flickr









DSC09190 by yuanbeloved, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

More from arab quarter:









POJok kampung by maxdell brodienz, on flickr









Along the way Masjid Ampel









The lane to Ampel Mosque,Surabaya,East Java,Indonesia


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Surabaya from Suramandu Bridge:









Suramadu by Maxwell Brodienz, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

http://500px.com/photo/11056919


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Surabaya*





[URL=http://s906.photobucket.com/user/KangDjo/media/SBY/SBY114_1h_zps90e4c534.jpg.html]

[/URL]

by Kangdjo, on Photobucket


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya 


DSC_0034 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


DSC_0033 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya Pusat

DSC_0032 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr

surabaya by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr

Surabaya Barat

Surabaya Barat by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr

20130313_101302 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr

Surabaya Selatan

image by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Old Town of Surabaya*



ray_sby said:


> *Old Town Surabaya*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ray_sby said:


> next part of *Old Town Surabaya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/8726553749/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/8723622001/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82563143









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82564049


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/8723630275/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/8727690374/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/8724739822/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wahyuardini/6024629853/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/8731888976/


----------



## IlhamBXT (Mar 6, 2011)

*Intiland Building
























*


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82563020









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82563197









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82172498









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82564156









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82564357


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82562918









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82564419









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88727603









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88217607


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

del


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Gedung Bima Alfa (formerly: Nederlandsch Handels Maatschappij) (1910)*









http://kekunaan.blogspot.com/2014/02/gedung-bima-alfa.html

*Bank Indonesia library (formerluy: Woning voor Agent van Javasche Bank) (1921)*









http://kekunaan.blogspot.com/2014/01/gedung-perpustakaan-bank-indonesia.html


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

credit to : huahaha









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12283646643









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rypislearningphotography/13681442945


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dandy aditya on Flirck https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13278316425/









rhezaandara on flirck https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11998386926/in/photostream/









By ick0blogs


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya in delusion


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

goenharto setyabudi on flirck https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/13955283356/









goenharto setyabudi on flirck https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/13936577621/


by huahahahaha









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5994546888


----------



## kakek_ganas (Jan 27, 2014)

Edit


----------



## kakek_ganas (Jan 27, 2014)

Manukan sub area box culvert project.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ this is a world forum  pls use English


----------



## kakek_ganas (Jan 27, 2014)

kevo123 said:


> ^^ this is a world forum  pls use English


Thx has been edited


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

*Central Surabaya*

20140507_152405 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr

Surabaya CBD by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr

20140507_152415 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

*West Surabaya*
West Surabaya by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr

West Surabaya by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr

West Surabaya by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr

*South Surabaya*
South Surabaya by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

ananto hermawan said:


> BRI Tower Blue Hour by urbana_fotografica, on Flickr
> 
> _credit photos by Jakop Iskandar_


Amazing Surabaya


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

> Temple of Heaven @ Ken Park in Surabaya


by 列姆蒂芙尼


----------



## Dhony (Jun 27, 2011)

Paragaon and Ciputra World


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/artalentallealle/14547943835









https://www.flickr.com/photos/artalentallealle/14361484877









https://www.flickr.com/photos/artalentallealle/14361349278









https://www.flickr.com/photos/artalentallealle/14544558471









https://www.flickr.com/photos/artalentallealle/14546402274


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/artalentallealle/14547951725









https://www.flickr.com/photos/artalentallealle/14544551571









https://www.flickr.com/photos/artalentallealle/14547953395









https://www.flickr.com/photos/artalentallealle/14544557091









https://www.flickr.com/photos/royvandenheuvel/14512143775/in/set-72157640977630424


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Surabaya Basuki Rahmat CBD by The camera, the lenses and me, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rypislearningphotography/12068997265/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rypislearningphotography/10034395064/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rypislearningphotography/11989620973/

 The Circle Garden by The camera, the lenses and me, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/royvandenheuvel/14325446870/

 Governor's House - Surabaya by The camera, the lenses and me, on Flickr[/IMG]









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10165248986









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6521088879


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya



detta.priyandika said:


>


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Central Surabaya



andrew anthony said:


> Surabaya Pusat


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya



B738 said:


> kamera butut hape tidak kuattt......


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

West Surabaya 



sbyctzn said:


> satelit by Hernawan Widhi Anggara, on Flickr
> 
> 
> surabaya barat by Hernawan Widhi Anggara, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya


detta.priyandika said:


> *Central Surabaya Area*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Surabaya :cheers:


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya


Jaka jack said:


>


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya


Jaka jack said:


>


----------



## stofzuiger (Jul 24, 2011)

kevo123 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6521088879


Cool statue on the left


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

stofzuiger said:


> Cool statue on the left


its the symbol of the city

Suro and Boyo which mean Shark and Crocodile


----------



## kakek_ganas (Jan 27, 2014)

Kekurangan nya ada 2

1. Ga ada spot untuk mengambil foto dengan background suroboyo
2. Di belakang patung nya ada iklan es krim perusak taman bungkul


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

kakek_ganas said:


> Kekurangan nya ada 2
> 
> 1. Ga ada spot untuk mengambil foto dengan background suroboyo
> 2. Di belakang patung nya ada iklan es krim perusak taman bungkul


Please speak in English


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Tunjungan Plaza Mega Complex | Surabaya by The camera, the lenses and me, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya



KangDjo said:


> Bandung mantap project2nya ga ada matinya, semarang kay:
> 
> BTW, Surabaya Barat
> Dari Kanan Ke kiri (yg sedang UC & Prep) CMIIW
> ...





KangDjo said:


> Surabaya Ngagel - Gubeng
> Di view ini marvel city tampak paling dominan, kedepannya muncul Signature gallery, hundred residence dan bbrp HR lain CMIIW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

TP 5 and 6 u/c


_DSF1784-edited by The camera, the lenses and me, on Flickr



_DSF1775-edited-HDR by The camera, the lenses and me, on Flickr

One City Surabaya u/c



andrew anthony said:


> Btw, komplek one city dari Citraland


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya is home of the Indonesia Eastern Navy and has a large military base as well



cak cuk said:


> *HUT TNI 69
> Armatim Surabaya
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

AceN said:


> *Part 5* -





AceN said:


> *Part 6* - Coda




_credit photos by acen - skyscrapercity indonesia_


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Surabaya - Indonesia


Surabaya2014 038 by adpro.indonesia, on Flickr


Surabaya2014 039 by adpro.indonesia, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Sparkling Surabaya



detta.priyandika said:


>


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya CBD


sgdefender72 said:


> Dari lantai 17 Shangri-La, Praxis dibelakang gedung Intiland ujung kanan


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

next page!


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Distant condo suburb - Surabaya by -AX-









Surabaya port by -AX-









Suramadu Bridge - Surabaya by -AX-









Surabaya port by -AX-


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/azizhadi/14417993438









https://www.flickr.com/photos/azizhadi/14581583366









https://www.flickr.com/photos/axelrd/15894732082









https://www.flickr.com/photos/axelrd/15290260183/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/axelrd/15287655164/


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Sby pusat by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

...



sgdefender72 said:


> Surabaya sore tadi


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

...


sgdefender72 said:


> Panorama Surabaya


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

...



sgdefender72 said:


> Burning Sky Surabaya


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Old city...


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya


hamzatu said:


> Menambahkan Skyline Surabaya
> 
> 
> View Sby1 by nur_dien25, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^


detta.priyandika said:


> SURABAYA SURABAYA SURABAYA SURABAYA





sgdefender72 said:


> Surabaya barat pagi ini


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16043387569









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16043664747









https://www.flickr.com/photos/me_salmano/16220130092/in/set-72157649631425627









https://www.flickr.com/photos/me_salmano/16377743081









https://www.flickr.com/photos/me_salmano/15789270643


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16227409810









https://www.flickr.com/photos/meckleychina/15665301483









https://www.flickr.com/photos/meckleychina/15665318573









https://www.flickr.com/photos/me_salmano/16174040188/in/set-72157649631425627









https://www.flickr.com/photos/me_salmano/16193779815/in/set-72157649631425627


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

a lovely city Surabaya :applause: very comfort to live in there


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

...



cak cuk said:


> Nambahin .
> 
> 
> A View from Husada Utama Hospital oleh The camera, the lenses and me, di Flickr
> ...





WingWing said:


> Surabaya
> 
> The View That Heal by The camera, the lenses and me, on Flickr
> 
> Towards Point Zero by The camera, the lenses and me, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/14038...B4A-tGk1yq-uCUgnw-uCUgeL-tGuZmp-ugMEis-ufdkzD



widhiartha said:


> Danau di depan kampus UNESA Lidah Wetan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## subiyantoro (Jun 22, 2013)

kevo123 said:


>


Seandainya rumah-rumah penduduk di sebelah barat jl. Urip Sumoharjo ditata lebih rapi atau dibuat rusun-rusun dengan tempat pembuangan/pengolahan sampah mandiri dan drainase yang baik.....hemmm


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Central Surabaya skyline from SKY 36 restaurant :cheers:







http://laurangelia.blogspot.com/2015/02/sky-36-restaurant-surabaya-venue-review.html


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

West surabaya



aan_mustafa said:


> *WEST of SURABAYA*
> another angle, constructions
> 
> DSC_1429 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

*Kali Jagir / Jagir River *







*Kalimas / Kalimas River*


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

*PUSAT KOTA *


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ it's cool!!


----------



## semanggi (Nov 14, 2015)

^^
Very like the 2nd & 3rd photos.
Especially in 3rd photo there are much trees, it made surabaya so greeny and look so cool.


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

*Downtown Surabaya*


Surabaya Skyline, Dec 2015 by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Downtown Surabaya by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr

*Madura Strait*


Suramadu Bridge by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Sanggar Agung - Madura Strait by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr

*Middle East *


Middle East Highrise by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


----------



## semanggi (Nov 14, 2015)

IMO. There are like no other supertall except TP5. 
Time has changed, BRI Tower is no longer iconic on center of surabaya, and now has been replaced by TP5 as iconic building there right now.
I hope the nightshoot of 1st picture can be next banner from surabaya.


----------



## semanggi (Nov 14, 2015)

Surabaya City Hall & Riverscape


ANDR3Y said:


> Balai kota surabaya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

At night



sgdefender72 said:


> View malam ini dari TP





sgdefender72 said:


> View dari TP malam ini





sgdefender72 said:


> View malam ini






sgdefender72 said:


> View malam ini dari TP


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Source: https://instagram.com/p/-Yk4dJAQMX/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Surabaya


----------



## Fery_Very (Jul 4, 2015)

Surabaya city that impressive views of the history and development of the city, the city of Surabaya one of the cities other than Jakarta's fastest construction of tall buildings in Indonesia.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Selamat pagi UNESA #exploreunesa #keunesa #unesa #universitasnegerisurabaya #instameetunesa #exploresurabaya #surabaya #jawatimur #ILYASjepret by Muhammad Ilyas, on Flickr

Surabaya Auto Meetday 2015 by gettinlow Indonesia, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Mayjend. Sungkono Area, West Surabaya









source:
https://instagram.com/iambintang88/









https://www.instagram.com/abdmhamzah/


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/wiharjotan/


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

Downtown Surabaya by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


BASRA CBD by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Jalan Raya Gubeng by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Graha SA by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Building Maintenance by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

Pemuda District by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Sustainable City - Raya Gubeng by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Berjalan Nyaman - Raya Gubeng Pedestrian way by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Pedestrian by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Pedestrian Way at Raya Gubeng by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Motif by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ love the streetscape in Surabaya kay: it's so wide


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Surabaya, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Surabaya, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Surabaya, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Surabaya, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Surabaya, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Surabaya, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Surabaya, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Surabaya, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Surabaya, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Surabaya, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

...


cak cuk said:


> * surabaya*
> Foto Source from user : ioia


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

...


DZP said:


> ada skyline surabaya barat tapi kecil
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sgdefender72 said:


> VIew kemarin sore


----------



## Dhika-4 (Jan 18, 2016)

detta.priyandika said:


> Berjalan Nyaman - Raya Gubeng Pedestrian way by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


nah itu kok ada mobil parkir di situ...:bash:
itu memang tempat parkir / bagian dari trotoar ?


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

Dhika-4 said:


> nah itu kok ada mobil parkir di situ...:bash:
> itu memang tempat parkir / bagian dari trotoar ?


itu memang lahan parkir gedung/ruko, jelas beda loh mana Jalur Pedestriannya sama tempat mobil parkir.
buka google earth aja di Jalan Raya Gubeng ^^


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Surabaya taken from ascott


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

source:
https://www.instagram.com/riodhrj/


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

*Sunrise of Bulak * - *Kenjeran Beach 
*

Dancing H20 - Sunrise of Bulak by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Jembatan Kenjeran - Bulak by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Suramadu Bridge by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Plaza Bridge by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Plaza Jembatan Kenjeran - Bulak by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Pusat Kota dari atas Jembatan Kenjeran - Bulak by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

*Surabaya City !*
host the event of UN Habitat, Third Preparatory Committee of the Habitat III on July 2016


Simpang (BASRA-Tunjungan-Gubernur Suryo) by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Downtown Surabaya by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Central & West Surabaya by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Surabaya City Hall by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr

Madura Strait by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Jalan Panglima Sudirman & Monumen Bambu Runcing by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

love the streetscape kay: and of course the skyscrapers though spreads


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

nick_1212 said:


> *Surabaya Selatan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Dhony (Jun 27, 2011)

*From RS Husada Utama 9th floor*


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

Distrik Bukit Darmo Boulevard by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


BASRA CBD by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Pusat Kota Surabaya by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Bangunan Cagar Budaya selalu ikonik, Ketimbang bangunan pencakar langit yang masih hanya didesain untuk keperuntukan yang nge-pas-pasan by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Surabaya Mei 2016 by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Pusat kota Surabaya by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


Wilayah Surabaya - Selatan ke Timur by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

...



DZP said:


> https://www.instagram.com/robertho_p/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Surabaya is looking good!


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

...


ANDR3Y said:


> source: https://instagram.com/p/BGYaK9_lqBr/





DZP said:


> https://www.instagram.com/robertho_p/





MH greenuwet said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGHQAAtCCUN/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sunset at Taman Surya | Surabaya City Hall by Robertho Ponomban, on Flickr

somewhere at surabaya by Aditya Bagus, on Flickr

2016_0301_08063600 by Aditya Nanda, on Flickr

Surabaya Barat - Kawasan Bukit Darmo by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr

Tall modernist and ugly art deco by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Surabaya Auto Meetday 2015 by gettinlow Indonesia, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/60338...mz7-FBSWdZ-FHJXo8-ENus6p-ENurVz-FBSUT4-FFrZvb









https://www.flickr.com/photos/amalshaleh/24293284679/

Surabaya P&D 1 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

Heroic Monument Surabaya by Geofly Surabaya, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

...



nick_1212 said:


> Photo : Vincentius Nono


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

St. Tunjungan:









source:
https://instagram.com/p/BG0WsnzAQMw/









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BGt3jh9w9Rz/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

cak cuk said:


> *jalan basuki rahmat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cak cuk said:


> *Proyek spazio tower dan cityview*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

DZP said:


> sumber : Rahmatul Aliv (@alivrahmatul)


...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

cak cuk said:


> View from kalimas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DZP said:


> *Pusat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

DZP said:


> *Barat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------

